# Mystery quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've never done a block of the month program, but this mystery quilt that the Fat Quarter Shop is running caught my eye, I liked the fabrics. I have no idea of what the end quilt will be, but here's the blocks from the first 2 months. Month three arrived yesterday, so I'll be working on it this weekend.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - was there suppose to be an attachment or link to those first two blocks?

You will be posting the put together blocks photos, won't you?

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm... I can see the image. I'm lost without my website to host pictures! I'm using Mac's "me.com" but I guess I'm doing something wrong. Yes if I can figure out how to do pictures now, I thought I'd just add each month's blocks as I do them, and then the final quilt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - it's with the link. I missed the link before, I don't think it was blue for hyper linking.

Or maybe Just too much ice rink on the eyes.

I can see you doing that block and doing it well.

That Moda stuff always reminds me of you.

Angie


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I can't see the first two blocks, but the link shows the fabric - its beautiful. I love that bluey-green color.

I've never done a BOM project either but I'm tempted to tackle this one http://store.stitchinheaven.com/sto...5568432&Store_id=203&page_id=23&Item_ID=15441 . It's called Ladies of the Sea, and the Stitchen Heaven Quilt Shop is doing it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I added the link, the photo isn't showing for me now either. I guess I'll have to find someplace to host pictures!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't see them either.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I can't see them either. I like photobucket. That way I just copy the IMG at the bottom of the picture and it posts here real easy.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to set up a blog again, I'm feeling lost without it after only 2 weeks LOL. Only this time I'm just going to use WordPress and skip the monthly fee that I was paying with my blog provider. As soon as it's active, I'll post the photo.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey CJ! What happened to your blog? I looked for it the other day and it was gone!?????
Limey


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I started a new blog . It's working under http://tinkletimes.com, but not under www. yet. The picture should now work as well.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Whew! I loved your blog!!! Although I hadn't been there in a while, lol, but I liked knowing it was there whenever I had time. I'm glad you started another one, will you put up your old stuff there too? 

Edited to add: Ooh, I love those fabrics! If I had time, I'd sign up myself, lol.


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

In the past, several quilt stores here in Portland had BOM drawings. For every block you turned in, you would get a chance to win them all. They would supply the pattern and one fabric (for a small fee), and participants would select the other fabrics, so there was consistency and variety. But one of those stores closed, and the other moved out to the burbs. I don't think that sort of thing exists online, and not around here anymore, either. It was fun, though.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

CJ, I love, love, love the colors.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

December's pack arrived in the mail on Friday, there are two different blocks for December. I have the first block (2 of it) made:


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

Are those fabrics washed before you sew them? They look so crisp.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I love those CJ, the colors are really beautiful and they do look so crisp, that is going to make a beautiful quilt.
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I never prewash quilting fabric, but I also heavily starch my fabric prior to cutting it, that's why it looks so crisp.

I like these fabrics a lot myself, but they're a bit on the light side for my decor, so I will probably make this quilt a gift when it's done.

Here's the next block (the double nine patch on top) and all the different blocks so far for October through December. There's 6 of this last block, and then I'll be caught up.


----------

